# Can bicolor puppies darken?



## Wolf77 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello, 

I will be picking up my new puppy at 11 weeks. She is 5 weeks now. I am having trouble attaching pics since I'm using my phone. She has a black face with slight tan markings on her chest, vent and paws and halfway up her front paws. The breeder says she will most likely look like her father, who is bicolor. Mom is a melanistic blanket. The breeder said she has more black than her dad did as a puppy. The dad's tan areas around his chest and cheeks disappeared as he matured. Is this possible for my pup to darken like the dad? I always thought Gsds lightened as they grew?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

The question would be - Does your pup have pencil toes and tar heels. That is the defining markings of a Bi-Color. They typically do not darken. Sables will change colors many times but they are usually the color that they were at birth to a week or so. I had a litter of Black and Tan puppies, that I thought might be Bi Color's but the black in the feet disappeared by 8 weeks of age.


----------



## Wolf77 (Feb 7, 2017)

Her feet are grayish tan and have black hairs intermixed. Her feet are darker than the slight tan on her lower legs. It almost appears as though she is developing pencil toes. She is just shy of 5 weeks old.


----------



## GeorgeMichaelElkanich (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the information..


----------

